# Dave Johnson, ex Marconi



## scross (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm looking for an old mate, Dave Johnson. He was a sparky (RO) with Marconi. I sailed with him in 1970 on the Port Auckland. Lost touch with him late 70s. He worked ashore in Marconi Manchester. He came from Altrincham, Cheshire, just outside Manchester.

Steve Cross
New Zealand


----------



## Dave Taylor (Sep 26, 2014)

Steve, this reply is 5 years late, but wonder if you ever managed to contact Dave Johnson. I knew Dave well, having attend the radar course in Manchester with him early 1970. I went to sea for ten years before bumping into Dave again when by quirk of fate we ended up working together for a USA company in the oil and gas business based out of Warrington UK. Dave left company and set up his own business but subsequently retired and moved lock stock and barrel to Spain. That was around 2010. Unfortunately I mislaid his email address during replacing a home pc and haven't been in contact since. 
Dave Taylor (xRO).


----------



## scross (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for your reply. Yours is the first reply I've had and I really appreciate you contacting me. I haven't been able to contact Dave (the more I think of it, I think his surname is Johnstone). I'd love to get in touch with him, so if you find his email address, please let me know, or if you know anyone else who might have it, I'd greatly appreciate it.

No idea when I'll be able to get to the UK or Spain, the way covid is still going.

Thanks again, 
Steve


----------



## Dave Taylor (Sep 26, 2014)

scross said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yours is the first reply I've had and I really appreciate you contacting me. I haven't been able to contact Dave (the more I think of it, I think his surname is Johnstone). I'd love to get in touch with him, so if you find his email address, please let me know, or if you know anyone else who might have it, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...





scross said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yours is the first reply I've had and I really appreciate you contacting me. I haven't been able to contact Dave (the more I think of it, I think his surname is Johnstone). I'd love to get in touch with him, so if you find his email address, please let me know, or if you know anyone else who might have it, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve.......unfortunately I don't have any contact data or information of olds friends or family of Dave Johnson. I ran a couple of searches using old data (> 10 years) but have so far drawn a blank. Sincerely sorry for that but I will keep trying and let you know via shipnostagia if anything turns up. 

BTW - You have the right name. His name is Dave Johnson.

All the best mate,

Dave Taylor (ex RO)


----------



## scross (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for your effort. I really appreciate it. Hopefully these posts may jog someone's memory.

All the bst to you,
Steve


----------

